
A Lost European Culture, Pulled From Obscurity  - theoneill
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/01/science/01arch.html?_r=2&partner=rss&emc=rss
======
rdtsc
And "lost" here means "unknown to the editors of NY Times". I remember
studying about the Cucuteni culture in the 5th grade.

Here is a link with more info on it: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cucuteni-
Trypillian_culture>

~~~
patio11
This reminds me of some of the truly hilarious anthropological expeditions
from Time magazine to chronicle an obscure religious sect call "Christians."
(Among many other excellent pieces of religious reporting over the years, they
had an article about the 25 most influential evangelicals in America. Which
included Catholics -- including at least one Catholic _priest_ wearing a Roman
collar in the photograph they used.)

Edit: For benefit of our international readers: this is sort of like including
a Golden Retriever (dog breed) in the lineup of 25 beautiful cats.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm confused by your comments here. Are you claiming that Roman Catholics
aren't Christians? Or are you claiming that Roman Catholics are never
evangelicals?

Certainly a Golden Retriever is never a cat - about that I am not confused.

~~~
tptacek
Evangelicals are Protestants. "Protestant" is basically a blanket term for
"not Catholic". We're pretty different across the board from Evangelicals, who
are by and large turbo-fundamentalists. In 12 years of Catholic schooling, for
instance, I was specifically and repeatedly taught that the world was _not_
10,000 years old, and that people did _not_ ride dinosaurs.

This is my guess as to what Patrick meant.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Ah, I've learned something. I always thought "Evangelicals" were simply
Christians (or indeed, others) who practised Evangelism. However, from what
you say a particular sub-class of Christians have decided to take the name and
make it their own. That makes sense, and matches what I've now double-checked.

Thank you. I'll read some more to avoid any further confusions.

~~~
tptacek
Evangelism : Evangelical :: Islam : Islamism.

